# Arabia Sportsmen Fishing Tournament



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

8th Annual Fishing Tournament May 19 Matagorda Harbor. Home page and registration <shrinesports.com>. Fish anywhere on the Texas Coast. Over $5,000.00 in cash and prizes. Free refreshments and fish fry at weigh-in. For more information call Rudy at (281) 356-6797.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

We will have fishing trips to auction from Venice Louisana to Matagorda Tx. Also duck and goose trips for 6 to 8 hunters.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

The money raised at this tournament is used to help us support the needs of the Houston and Galveston Shrine Hospitals. All profits are used for this local area.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

A question was asked if you pay the $500.00 sponsor fee, does that enter you in the side pots. We will give you one pot per fisherman. You will have to pay for any additional pots. Thanks, Rudy


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

we are entered n ready, small fine print says if you enter before this Friday you get entered into some kinda early bird drawing/raffle!!!


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

The deadline for the early entry drawing is May 12. We will be giving a nice prize. There will be a live auction for several fishing trips, a safari trip to Africa, New Zealand and Argentina a Yeti Cooler & others. Even if you can't fish come down for the fish fry and auction at 3:00 PM.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

I would like to sponsor. Could you contact me at 979-531-9156 or 979-533-4670. Thanks


----------

